# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  MI State GOP Convention Thread LIVESTREAM

## sailingaway

John Yowan ‏@Yowan
Joe, the CD1 #MIGOP convention is saying they have about a 3 to 1 majority of #RonPaul supporters (live at http://ustre.am/KFEW/1)
 View video
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

^^that is likely JUST CD 1 I would presume... I understand the rules in MI made our guys getting in much harder.  

http://ustre.am/KFEW/1

----------


## Yowan

I had an update to that, that is based off the bus ride

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I'm in 12 and we got around ~20% as it stands but hoping many of the old timers don't show up in Deeeeeetroit so many of our alts (including me) get sat. Our leader predicted we'd likely get to elevate around 20 of our peeps, so I'd be easily in. This could put us around the magic number, fingers crossed. It is a beautiful day here in metro Detroit.. Game time is 7pm

----------


## wgadget

Be elevated, Rebel!

----------


## TER

Prayers to all our Patriots in MI.

----------


## RabbitMan

Good luck!  I'll be at work raising a pint towards your efforts!  Already educated one guy at the bar about our victories and he is eager to hear more.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

> Good luck!  I'll be at work raising a pint towards your efforts!  Already educated one guy at the bar about our victories and he is eager to hear more.


You could do a Power Hour for Liberty

----------


## RabbitMan

Haha, I'll be serving that raised pint, not drinking it. ;-)

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

> Haha, I'll be serving that raised pint, not drinking it. ;-)


All the more reason for $5 Liberty Bombs

----------


## RabbitMan

> All the more reason for $5 Liberty Bombs


We're a craft-beer only convenience store with 23-taps.  No liquor. :-(

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

> We're a craft-beer only convenience store with 23-taps.  No liquor. :-(


Work with me here..

Frosty Freedom
Constitutional Draft
Liquid Revolution
A Salute to Paul
Patriotic Pint

Not easy to come up with at work.. and since I rarely drink anymore...

----------


## lib3rtarian

Nothing exciting seems to be happening in MI.

*PritiKothari* Hanging  out with @TimPawlenty and other cool friends in  Detroit at the @MIGOP State Convention! What a beautiful  day!
_Fri, May 18  16:59:45 

_*GOP_2013* The @MIGOP circle  jerk begins! Enjoy your war on women and democratic government,  $#@!s.
_Fri, May 18  17:06:55 

_*Yowan* Picture: Delegates from  #MIGOP CD1 traveling to  the convention by bus. http://t.co/NVm8QDhr
_Fri, May 18  16:08:51 

_*j3VOL* RT @knowyourniche: On my way to the #MIGOP Convention with 2  Ron Paul alternates
_Fri, May 18  15:47:23
 
_*Smith4Liberty* RT @sanuzis:  Heading to MIGOP Convention - remember rush hour & Tigers are playing  tonight...get their early to beat the traffic. Pawlenty at 5pm.
_Fri, May 18  14:14:27
 
_*Charlie_Missy* RT @Yowan: Joe,  the CD1 #MIGOP convention is  saying they have about a 3 to 1 majority of #RonPaul supporters  (live at http://t.co/a2QExxtg)
_Fri, May 18  11:48:54 
_
_
_

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

michigan live now it looks like http://www.ustream.tv/channel/joebla..._medium=social

----------


## anewvoice

Seated and prayer just completed.  Sounded like he prayed for unity.

----------


## lib3rtarian

*superbug75* RT @JaclynLibrtaryn: Shenanigans  already at #MIGOP State Convention  that would make @RonPaul lose 3 delegates from our  district!!!
_Fri, May 18  19:04:01 
_

----------


## anewvoice

This stream is working better for me.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/michiganconvention

----------


## anewvoice

First argument breaking out.  Seems a delegate came late, they started over and an alternate delegate (presumably one of our own) has now been sent back and the delegate in their place.  Arguing about the rules now.

John Yowan‏@Yowan
Arguing about alternate delegates error at CD8 #MIGOP (live at http://ustre.am/KIiG/1)

----------


## anewvoice

John Yowan‏@Yowan
There's a guy taking a picture of all delegates that fight against "establishment" #RonPaul #MIGOP CD8 (live at http://ustre.am/KIiG/1)

----------


## anewvoice

Multiple people walking around taking pictures of each other, how odd.

John Yowan‏@Yowan
This guy at #MIGOP CD8 is taking pictures of the #RonPaul supporters that argue against the temp chairman. http://pic.twitter.com/Aj2zk9Z5

----------


## anewvoice

2nd person up there touting the "we need to beat democrats not each other" line..

----------


## anewvoice

Eric Gibbs is going the stream, is he from here?

----------


## anewvoice

This guy is pushing the "we can win Michigan" meme.

http://www.270towin.com/states/Michigan

That would be quite a feat, and it'll be the first time since 1988!

----------


## DonovanJames

How many people are even at this convention? Is streamer in front row or something?

----------


## speciallyblend

> This stream is working better for me.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/michiganconvention


i am not getting any audio from either stream , is there audio?

----------


## anewvoice

> i am not getting any audio from either stream , is there audio?


I've got volume, you check rthe uStream volume?  mnie was muted by default for some reason.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I've got volume, you check rthe uStream volume?  mnie was muted by default for some reason.


that is what it was, default wierd.

----------


## anewvoice

> that is what it was, default wierd.


Damn, and now the video went black

Fixed by a refresh

----------


## speciallyblend

> Damn, and now the video went black


yeah someone commented on chat, they cut lights out haha being sarcastic of course.

----------


## speciallyblend

sounds like they are going to fix the stream soon

----------


## speciallyblend

someone in stream chat just said a ron paul supporter was elected chair? is that old or new news?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Damn, and now the video went black
> 
> Fixed by a refresh


still black for me even refreshing.

----------


## parocks

No, Patriotic Porter, etc.

(Ron Paul related word / type of beer.

Liberty Lager.

These are craft beers so they'll likely have a stout and or porter a pale ale a brown ale, a lager, pilsner, summer ale, a wheat, 





> Work with me here..
> 
> Frosty Freedom
> Constitutional Draft
> Liquid Revolution
> A Salute to Paul
> Patriotic Pint
> 
> Not easy to come up with at work.. and since I rarely drink anymore...

----------


## parocks

> All the more reason for $5 Liberty Bombs


How'd that work?  Drag undecided voters into a bar on election day, and people off site would send money to the paypal account of the bar?

----------


## anewvoice

J.Smith‏@JaclynLibrtaryn
Committeeman at #MIGOP state convention telling us NOT to vote for @RonPaul #getpissed

Of course

----------


## anewvoice

Both streams have been "blacked out"!

Corrected, second stream is up!

----------


## opinionatedfool

they are working now.


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/michiganconvention

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/joeblazer4rp2012

----------


## CPUd

Jeff Pierson @kainhart

Chair is refusing to recognize calls for division. #migop cd11

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Jeff Pierson @kainhart
> 
> Chair is refusing to recognize calls for division. #migop cd11


See if you can get rid of the chair!

----------


## anewvoice

> See if you can get rid of the chair!


They appear to be ignoring any form or rule or organization.  Can't say I'm surprised though.

----------


## opinionatedfool

I hear police were called in on district 11. No additional details.

----------


## MarcusI

One delegate and one alternate for Paul already elected as I get it.

----------


## anewvoice

Finally, sounds like some results.

----------


## MarcusI

results now

----------


## anewvoice

Looks like nothing good in Michigan, at least in CD8.  1 Alternate achieved

----------


## CPUd

CD8 0/3 1/3 alternate per the ustream

----------


## anewvoice

CD1 Here - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/joeblazer4rp2012

----------


## CPUd

looks like a sweep in CD1

----------


## CPUd

3 delegates 2 alternates, but the alternate we didn't get is a non-voting alternate

----------


## anewvoice

> 3 delegates 2 alternates, but the alternate we didn't get is a non-voting alternate


Awesome!

----------


## anewvoice

Anyone know of any other streams or results from the other districts?

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

we rocking in romney's home state

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> we rocking in romney's home state


Promise? I heard the same thing last week about AZ.

----------


## parocks

> Promise? I heard the same thing last week about AZ.


I haven't been paying close attention, but it seems that CD1 gave 3 delegates and CD8 gave 0 delegates.  Based on just that info, it's too soon to tell.

----------


## parocks

> I hear police were called in on district 11. No additional details.


hear any more on this?

----------


## parocks

> someone in stream chat just said a ron paul supporter was elected chair? is that old or new news?


Is this true? That the convention chair that was elected was our guy?

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

I was shocked we could even do a clean sweep in any district in michigan. So the grassroots is doing a great job in becoming a delegate. If we get 25 percent in this state its a victory for Ron.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Is this true? That the convention chair that was elected was our guy?


no from what i am hearing it was a romney chair. This is what i heard from the cd8 stream verbally when i asked.

----------


## kathy88

http://www.dailypaul.com/234757/some...in-district-11

----------


## kathy88

I'm kinda late to this ballgame. Is that livestream of candidate for chair speeches live or a repeat of earlier events?

----------


## umichmed

I am a volunteer at the conventions, today and tomorrow. I didn't see any Paul signs anywhere today. What could I do to help?

----------


## kathy88

> I am a volunteer at the conventions, today and tomorrow. I didn't see any Paul signs anywhere today. What could I do to help?


I thought signs were not allowed?

----------


## lib3rtarian

*robmacomber* Great night  for @MittRomney at the #MIGOP convention! #fb
_Fri, May 18  23:00:46 

_*SuperMNet* http://t.co/7QJ0kplp  RT #MIGOP CD1 Takes 3/3  delegates and 2/3 alt delegates. Good job everyone! #RonPaul

*ndinks* Gotta love a  suspension of the rules to speed up the process! We're done here in the 12th! #MRP2012
_Fri, May 18  22:31:19 


_*Blak3REVOLUTION* RT  @Savage1911: Just gave my two minute  speech asking for my district to elect me as delegate to the National GOP  Convention. Think it went well! #MIGOP
_Fri, May  18 22:21:21 


_*Dogma1979* RT @kainhart: #migop cd11 being  railroaded. This is bad. Establishment slate being voted on after Agema's  horrible stump speech.
_Fri, May 18  21:31:49 
__
_

----------


## kathy88

This $#@! takes WAY too long

----------


## RabbitMan

So...What does this all mean?

----------


## CPUd

Some of these delegates are non-voting delegates.  According to greenpapers, there are 2 (voting) delegates selected from each of 14 CDs, and 2 at-large tomorrow for 30 total, and they are treating the alternates similarly.  What it looks like is that they are sending the original number of delegates before 50% penalty, but only 30 will be able to vote.

Just under half of these delegates (again from greenpapers) would be bound to Santorum (16/14 proportionally).

----------


## anewvoice

> Some of these delegates are non-voting delegates.  According to greenpapers, there are 2 (voting) delegates selected from each of 14 CDs, and 2 at-large tomorrow for 30 total, and they are treating the alternates similarly.  What it looks like is that they are sending the original number of delegates before 50% penalty, but only 30 will be able to vote.


Gee, let me guess how they're picking the non-voting delegates...

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

wondering if anybody has the results of all 15 cd's?

----------


## CPUd

> Gee, let me guess how they're picking the non-voting delegates...


It may be 3rd and 6th highest votes.  When they read out the results of CD1, they named the first 2 delegates, then the non-voting one.  Same with the alternates.  And one of our guys who was running for delegate was up there watching the count.

Unfortunately, sounds like in several other CDs, they were able to ram their slates through.

----------


## enrique

Just got back from Ron Paul victory party. This is a
Tough state because you really had to start organizing in 2010. That being said we got 5 of 6 in district 1 (those are free agents - 2 voting). 
District 2 got 3 of 6 all the delegates spots and they ate free agents. (2 more for Paul)

District 3 got one of 6 the non voting slate B alternate (penalized delegate)

District 9 got the 2 voting delegates but not sure if they are bound to Romney. 

That's all I know except we got a few delegates here and there across the other districts.

Hadn't heard yet from 4 which might have been positive.

----------


## frickettz

Just got back from the after party.  In District 1 we took all slots but one!!!!

We were able to vote for national delegates individually.  Other districts weren't so lucky and the establishment only allowed them to vote on slates.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

We got some decent totals overall. Well over 10 nationals and a few others. I hope my man, the state chair let's it loose on his count. We were outmatched 2:1 in some of Wayne yet the group has been fulfilled.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Just got back from the after party.  In District 1 we took all slots but one!!!!
> 
> We were able to vote for national delegates individually.  Other districts weren't so lucky and the establishment only allowed them to vote on slates.


Decent ma friend

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Guaranteed ownership by Jan.

----------


## juvanya

> District 2 got 3 of 6 all the delegates spots and they ate free agents. (2 more for Paul)


Did we get the two voting delegates?




> District 3 got one of 6 the non voting slate B alternate (penalized delegate)


Huh?

Please write more clearly.

----------


## KMX

Any more feedback?

----------


## libertythor

> Work with me here..
> 
> Frosty Freedom
> Constitutional Draft
> Liquid Revolution
> A Salute to Paul
> Patriotic Pint
> 
> Not easy to come up with at work.. and since I rarely drink anymore...


Forgive me for adding...  "with minimal froth" .

----------


## JohnCrabtree

We got nothing in District 6.  We didn't have enough votes to get the chair. The chair had us vote slate vs. slate by written ballot. The voting didn't take place until around 10PM, We didn't have enough votes to allow for 1 minute speeches by candidates (I think the party regulars simply wanted to go home), or to have individuals voted on instead of slates.  Our organizers did an excellent job, everyone behaved professionally, we just didn't have the majority.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> Just got back from Ron Paul victory party. This is a
> Tough state because you really had to start organizing in 2010. That being said we got 5 of 6 in district 1 (those are free agents - 2 voting). 
> District 2 got 3 of 6 all the delegates spots and they ate free agents. (2 more for Paul)
> 
> District 3 got one of 6 the non voting slate B alternate (penalized delegate)
> 
> District 9 got the 2 voting delegates but not sure if they are bound to Romney. 
> 
> That's all I know except we got a few delegates here and there across the other districts.
> ...


Can someone translate this to English for me?

----------


## airborne373

Victory belongs to those who show up. Man I am so thankful and proud of all the good folks who showed up. Congrats ... your the best!

----------


## ichirix

> Can someone translate this to English for me?


This is my interpretation. Correct me if I am wrong.
Michigan originally had 59 delegates but because they were penalized for moving their primary up, they now only have 30 delegates. There were 2 at-large delegates, and 28 "voting" delegates in CDs. The penalized delegates comprise another 14 delegates that are "non-voting".  

In the districts where Santorum won (e.g. CD1), delegates are free agents, while in the districts where Romney won, delegates are likely bound to him (e.g. CD9).

In CD1, we got all 3 delegates (free agents b/c Santorum is out). 2 of them are voting, while 1 is not voting. We also got 2/3 alternate spots.

In CD2, we got all 3 delegates (free agents), while Romney got the alternates. Once again 2 of them are voting, while 1 is not.

In CD9, we got 2/3 delegates, and they are both voting delegates. However, since Romney won this CD, they may be bound to him.

----------


## dude58677

Was Romney's guard let down?

----------


## sailingaway

Thank you all who attended!

----------


## seawolf

WOW at least 6 voting delegates out of 30 in Michigan when we supposed to get zip, natta, zero!!!!  Great job!!!

Any more delegates (at-large) to be voted on today???

----------


## CPUd

PaulWelday @PaulWelday

#MIGOP incumbent RNC reps Anuzis and Hughes go down to defeat at state party convention. Both served party well. Congrats Land and Agema.

----------


## happyphilter

1 just got back from the convention. We did very well against a hardened and established group of people. In my district we took nearly half of the delegates and alternates, and this was with very influential people leaning on us. All in all I believe we have 25 delegates/alternates we are sending to Tampa at the last count; that number could be very different now. I give a lot of credit to the leaders that stuck with it, nobody expected anything form us and in the end we came out with a victory. 

Not only did we take some delegates, but Anuzis was defeated as committeeman. 

We all consider this a victory, and even shocked a lot of Romney people. For future conventions I cannot stress how important it is to have alternates show up and vote. I was number 14th alternate and was elevated. Many counties didn't have enough delegates and alternates combined to fill all their positions.

----------


## anewvoice

> but Anuzis was defeated as committeeman.


This might be the best thing I've heard all damn week.  That guy has been a royal pain in the a$$ for 5 years.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> 1 just got back from the convention. We did very well against a hardened and established group of people. In my district we took nearly half of the delegates and alternates, and this was with very influential people leaning on us. All in all I believe we have 25 delegates/alternates we are sending to Tampa at the last count; that number could be very different now. I give a lot of credit to the leaders that stuck with it, nobody expected anything form us and in the end we came out with a victory. 
> 
> *Not only did we take some delegates, but Anuzis was defeated as committeeman.* 
> 
> We all consider this a victory, and even shocked a lot of Romney people. For future conventions I cannot stress how important it is to have alternates show up and vote. I was number 14th alternate and was elevated. Many counties didn't have enough delegates and alternates combined to fill all their positions.


Yep, got more dels than I ever thought we would and taking out Saul was the icing on the cake. I bet his ego took a shot across the bow, and he knows it's purely payback for all his dirty tricks. Didn't want Land to win since she supports RFIDs in our licenses but you can't win em all. Now, Mich folk just need to make sure all of their incoming PD brethren show up at the next state convention in Jan and we take out the trash.

----------


## susano

> This is my interpretation. Correct me if I am wrong.
> Michigan originally had 59 delegates but because they were penalized for moving their primary up, they now only have 30 delegates. There were 2 at-large delegates, and 28 "voting" delegates in CDs. The penalized delegates comprise another 14 delegates that are "non-voting".  
> 
> In the districts where Santorum won (e.g. CD1), delegates are free agents, while in the districts where Romney won, delegates are likely bound to him (e.g. CD9).
> 
> In CD1, we got all 3 delegates (free agents b/c Santorum is out). 2 of them are voting, while 1 is not voting. We also got 2/3 alternate spots.
> 
> In CD2, we got all 3 delegates (free agents), while Romney got the alternates. Once again 2 of them are voting, while 1 is not.
> 
> In CD9, we got 2/3 delegates, and they are both voting delegates. However, since Romney won this CD, they may be bound to him.


What is the function of a non voting delegate?

----------


## kathy88

> What is the function of a non voting delegate?


The state was penalized for moving their election/caucus date, so 1/2 of their regular number of delegates were excluded. They elected non voting delegates to fill those "removed" slots just in case they can get it overturned. Is that correct everyone?

----------


## speciallyblend

> This might be the best thing I've heard all damn week.  That guy has been a royal pain in the a$$ for 5 years.


nice jumps around with happy dance and dedicates loser to saul anuzis  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE&ob=av2e<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE&amp;ob=av2e">

----------


## Badger Paul

_"Anuzis was defeated as committeeman. "_

Ahh Saul Anuzis...remember when you tried to get Ron Paul banned from all GOP debates five years ago?

Well, I hope you love eating cold cuts because you know what they say about how to best serve revenge.

Take heed all those who wish to screw us...you may wind up like Saul.

----------


## Badger Paul

"Many counties didn't have enough delegates and alternates combined to fill all their positions."

Geez, and they complain about us wrecking their party? What kind of party can't get people to go to their conventions? Sick ones I think.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

So do we have a final count of the delegates Paul won yet?  If not how many have been secured so far?

----------


## kathy88

A tweet for the occasion:

https://twitter.com/#!/osbournequinn...26778107019266


take THAT anuzis #migop #ronpaul #karma #tcot #tlot #winning #likeaboss

----------


## speciallyblend

> _"Anuzis was defeated as committeeman. "_
> 
> Ahh Saul Anuzis...remember when you tried to get Ron Paul banned from all GOP debates five years ago?
> 
> Well, I hope you love eating cold cuts because you know what they say about how to best serve revenge.
> 
> Take heed all those who wish to screw us...you may wind up like Saul.


chipin so we can send him 12 dozen black roses!

----------


## kathy88

> chipin so we can send him 12 dozen black roses!


12 dead black roses

with a dead fish

Leave the gun. Take the cannoli.

----------


## Badger Paul

In all seriousness, what Michigan showed today is regardless of what the powers that be may say or don't say, we carry on to the end no matter what.  I'm sure our presence surprised the Romney people who must have thought we would all go away after hearing what they wanted to hear from the campaign. Others may ready to give up, we aren't and in the end that's what counts.

----------


## KMX

So Michigan went well?

----------


## drummergirl

amen!




> _"Anuzis was defeated as committeeman. "_
> 
> Ahh Saul Anuzis...remember when you tried to get Ron Paul banned from all GOP debates five years ago?
> 
> Well, I hope you love eating cold cuts because you know what they say about how to best serve revenge.
> 
> Take heed all those who wish to screw us...you may wind up like Saul.

----------


## Paul Fan

SO glad to hear about Anuzis being kicked out!

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> 12 dead black roses
> 
> with a dead fish
> 
> Leave the gun. Take the cannoli.


http://poopsenders.com/

----------


## Keith.Almli

> http://poopsenders.com/


ROFL- Just when I thought I seen everything..

----------


## wgadget

Say. 

Isn't MI Mitt Romney's "home state"?

----------


## parocks

> So Michigan went well?


7/28 voting delegates.  Not a win, but 7 delegates.  Not a state we were expected to do particularly well in.  Not a Minnesota win, but a good result and I'd say it went well.

----------


## happyphilter

> 7/28 voting delegates.  Not a win, but 7 delegates.  Not a state we were expected to do particularly well in.  Not a Minnesota win, but a good result and I'd say it went well.


A win considering our position. I was at the convention. The establishment is strong and hardened here, and what we did caught many people off guard. We even had congressmen in our DC leaning on people during delegate voting. Before today most people would have thought we had no chance at picking up a single delegate. 7 is a win.

----------


## juvanya

1st - 2
2nd - 2
3rd - 0
4th - 1
5th - 0
6th - 0
7th - 
8th - 0
9th - 2
10th - 
11th - 
12th - 0
13th - 0

----------


## juvanya

Any update on this and the state (AL) results?

----------

